# Revolutionary Pen-Size Computer Uses Bluetooth*Technology



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Is this for real?

A revolutionary new miniature computer is being worked on in Japan that comes in the shape of a pen that you can slip in to your pocket. It projects a monitor and keyboard on any flat surface that you can begin using like any regular PC computer. With its Bluetooth technology, it recognizes your key-presses and inputs as per usual.

Details here:

http://bigmarketing.wordpress.com/2...-pen-size-computer-uses-bluetooth-technology/


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

If you go a little further down on that link you'll find another link to snopes – http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/pcpen.asp which classifies it as partly true, in that the picture is comprised of props to show a concept of "something that might be built."


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

But the big question: does it work as a pen, too?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Demosthenes X said:


> But the big question: does it work as a pen, too?


To steal from Digg, "but does it blend", is much needed.


----------

